# Cats and Hamsters?



## Fluffles (Jan 19, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has got hamsters/gerbils etc 
in their home and how does the cat cope? 
If the hamster is in a room that the cat isn't allowed in will it be ok
or will it drive the cat crazy because he might smell it?
Thanks in advance


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I responded to this question in your "Meow" post but I will reitterate what I said there in here 



> I had a rat in the same house as my cat for a while. Teddy was more interested in the rat's food than the rat. I think that if you keep the hamster on a dresser and securely fasten the lid and fasten the cage so it cannot be knocked off the dresser that the hamster will be just fine.


You can also teach the cat to stay away from the hamster by consistent re-enforcement of the rule that they can't be on the same surface as the cage as well as keeping the cat out of the room where the hamster is when you are not around. 

I don't think that the smell will drive the cat crazy. But keeping the cage very clean could help with that. Cats aren't always the vicious small critter hunters that they are depicted to be. If you get a cat that wasn't a barn cat or a ratter you shouldn't have too hard of time training the cat to stay away 

Best of luck.


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

I used to own rats, and my older cat didnt bother them in the cage, or even approach the cage. When I brought my kitten home he became obbsessed and I had to put the rats in another room that I kept closed at all times. With hamsters, if they cat does get obbsessed with them and puts its paws against the cage, the hamster will bite your cat. As hamster cages are generally small, a determined kitty will knock it down, potentially killing the hamster. So either keep the cage in a seperate room, or like raecarrow said, fasten the lid and cage.


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't have one NOW but I have twice in the past. The first time I had 2 mice and 3 cats (all which stayed at my, now, Ex's house). One day one of the mice got out and one of the cats actually stood in front of the mouse, hiding it from the other two cats and hissing at them (the cats) to get away from the mouse. It was like her baby, lol. The other (Alizea) actually killed one of our hamsters.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I don;t have small mammals, but I do have a very active finch. The bird lives in a large cage in the main living space. He is constanly in motion and makes a lot of noise, for a tiny bird. Both of my guys expressed some initial curiosity but now largely ignore the bird. Franny now uses the cage as a steeping stone to one of her favorite places, without paying the bird any mind. Just make sure you keep the cage closed. I used to have two finches...

Curiosity










Stepping Stone


----------



## tate (Jan 17, 2010)

My house is ruled by both cats and rats and honestly the rats pose a greater threat! My ratties live in huge Critter Nation and Ferret Nation cages that would be impossible for the cats to knock over or open the doors of. The cats love watching the rats, but they know not to try to get them thru the bars 1) because I've taught them not to 2) because the rats always reach their little arms out and try to grab any tails or ears that get too close. Rosie my kitten actually got a nasty bite on the tip of her tail last week. 8O


----------



## kimmy.j (Dec 28, 2009)

I used to own rats and cats in the same house. The cats would usually leave the rats alone, although, my one cat, Oscar used to like to sleep on top of their cage....

Once we were gone for an entire day, and we came home to little blood spots all over the walls.

One of our rats had taken a chunk out of Oscars ear!!










I think the cat will be fine if you have a hamster in the house. =)


----------

